
Ask HN: Why are there no popular web frameworks merging front- and backend? - julvo
Dear HN community,
I am wondering why I couldn&#x27;t find any web frameworks which abstract the network boundary between frontend and backend. Developing in this kind of framework would feel like developing one single app, with a single entry point and a global namespace including both frontend and backend.<p>Are you aware of anything like that and I just missed it? Or is such framework just an unrealistic idea?
======
Svenskunganka
From the top of my head, Meteor[0] is such a framework. Last time I used it
(years ago), it was quite the vendor lock-in. Only supported MongoDB, and
almost every library you wanted to integrate had to be wrapped in some way and
it didn't scale well at all, felt extremely heavy. A simple Todo app and you
had more than a MB of client-side JS that needed to be loaded. It has probably
improved since then though.

[0]: [https://www.meteor.com/](https://www.meteor.com/)

~~~
julvo
Thank you, meteor is probably the closest to what I'm looking for I came
across so far.

------
elviejo
[http://opalang.org](http://opalang.org)

Write simultaneously the frontend and backend code, in the same language,
within the same module. Even better: the Opa Slicer automates the calls
between client and server.

------
dothis
I don't see a reason to to that. To me that sounds like making a printing
press of paper. Or a newspaper of steel.

~~~
julvo
To speak in this metaphor: I am looking for a framework which allows me to
specify only the final newspaper. A suitable printing press and the paper
should be generated by the framework.

------
stargrazer
[https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt](https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt)

~~~
julvo
Thank you, that looks interesting. I'll have a closer look, but from what I
see it goes into the right direction.

